
Google plans to kill off third-party cookies in Chrome ‘within 2 years’ - dominik
https://digiday.com/media/google-plans-kill-off-third-party-cookies-chrome-within-2-years/
======
sammaeliam
Good. Let's kill off browser fingerprinting and third-pary JavaScript, too.
_Adtech delenda est._

